# How to secure exo terra ?



## SLAW (Feb 21, 2009)

HI I BOUGHT 2 Mourning Geckos Lepidodactylus lugubris AND IM TRYING TO SECURE MY 45X45X60 EXO TERRA HOW TO PREVENT THEM FROM GETTING OUT ? I USED SILICONE TO SECURE THE TOP BUT THERE MUST BE OTHER BETTER SOLUTION ANY IDEAS? I DONT WANT TO HAVE CRICKETS INFESTATION ;]
*
*


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Secure a finer mesh to the top?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm guessing from the tags it isn't the geckos getting out?

use some fine mesh, take the top off, put the mesh over the hole and put the top back on. Also but selotape over the gap at the door hinges, so there's no gaps but you can still open the doors.


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

What is it your worried about escaping?
I have never had a cricket/locust escape from an exo terra. 
I have heard of fruit flys escaping but as people have said already swapping the mesh for a finer grade mesh, unclipping the front vents and putting some mesh in there and maybe a small head of silicone down the side of the doors or simply some clear tape might do the trick.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

SLAW said:


> HI I BOUGHT 2 Mourning Geckos Lepidodactylus lugubris AND IM TRYING TO SECURE MY 45X45X60 EXO TERRA HOW TO PREVENT THEM FROM GETTING OUT ? I USED SILICONE TO SECURE THE TOP BUT THERE MUST BE OTHER BETTER SOLUTION ANY IDEAS? I DONT WANT TO HAVE CRICKETS INFESTATION ;]
> *
> *


I converted an exo tera fur dartfrogs to make it fruit fly proof. Take a look at my thread it my help http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/944120-dart-frog-exo-build-pic.html

Adam


----------



## SLAW (Feb 21, 2009)

I was worried about top black plastic bits they don't look lie they fit perfectly.


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Do you mean the slot for fitting cords and whatnot?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd be more worried about the geckos escaping they are little gits! Had a whole load of fun with one escaping from an exo-terra! Took me forever to find out how she did it.

With my new exo-terra I have fine insect mesh that I'll be sticking around the escape points (the vents at the front and all the way around the lid) to prevent any escapees. If the doors don't fit quite snugly enough a bit of kitchen towel usually does the job.


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Out of interest, how did the gecko escape? I have never had any trouble with the exo terra's. the only way I could imagine a gecko escaping is if I were to leave the door open by mistake.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

SilverSteno said:


> I'd be more worried about the geckos escaping they are little gits! Had a whole load of fun with one escaping from an exo-terra! Took me forever to find out how she did it.
> 
> With my new exo-terra I have fine insect mesh that I'll be sticking around the escape points (the vents at the front and all the way around the lid) to prevent any escapees. If the doors don't fit quite snugly enough a bit of kitchen towel usually does the job.


Black silicone airline tubing from eBay is good for door gaps. Just split it down the middle and slot it onto the door. As for the lid, mine has some big gaps so I am going to run a bead of silicone around it. It's easily removed if need be.

Adam


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

She had found a way to get to the slider that covers the holes for the wires, it was closed but she must have been able to either squeeze through it or fit through the gap. I had the ledge of the lid stuffed with kitchen towel to plug any gaps including around the wire things but she still found a way. I checked the whole lid with a torch and the lights out to try and find where the gaps were and that was the only part that let light through, so I stuffed it with extra kitchen towel and that stopped her escaping. The new vivarium I'm surrounding the whole edge of the lid with insect netting, if there is a gap they'll find it!

Fatlad - great idea! Think I'll use that!


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

I have 2 of these in a 30x30x45 exo terra, I have done the following - 

SUGRU! Miracle rubber. Goes in like plasticine and sets like rubber. I used this on both the cable holes in the top. My mourning gecko live in the small gap around the top of the ExoTerra, one at the gap in the rear, the other on top of the doors. The only worry I have is escapees when they start laying and hatching. (Which I hope will be soon). Good call on the airline tubing. I have some in black already!


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Didn't the sliding bit that covers the wire wholes stop her then?


----------



## SLAW (Feb 21, 2009)

THATS WHAT I WANT TO AVOID gecko live in the small gap around the top of the ExoTerra. AND ANY ESCAPES ... THEY DIDN'T RUN AWAY YET ;]


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

What kind/age of gecko is this your worried about? The holes on my exo terra are pretty small and the sliding cover plugs them up fine from what I can see.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Nope the sliding cover didn't stop her. I never thought that she could be getting out through there but once that was plugged up the escaping stopped. She was nearly adult size too so not even a hatchling, the other two had never escaped but she was escaping constantly. Now with all the youngsters I wouldn't take the chance and will just fix insect netting to the underside of the lid because miss a bit leaving the slightest gap and they will be out.


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow. Well thanks for letting me know. I'd have never thought it was possible until now either. 

I have light hoods covering the top of my exo so hopefully that will stop any similar problems with my setup.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

LOL Light hoods do not help they provide great hiding places for hatchlings :lol2: The other two had been in the vivarium for ages and never escaped, she joined them and within weeks she was out!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Picked up my new exo yesterday and it actually looks like they have improved the fitting a bit. I don't need to cover the vents at the front because that is a snug fit but haven't been able to check the lid yet to see if that is a tight fit. Will save me a lot of messing around if they have got rid of the gaps that they can squeeze out of!


----------



## bunglenick (Feb 24, 2013)

That makes since, I got a new exo terra very recently as well and I wasn't quite understanding what all these gaps people were talking about.
They must have improved the design or build process recently I guess.


----------



## SLAW (Feb 21, 2009)

My exo is old that's why ;] we have to improvise ;]


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

I've given up on exo's, in some ways I love them, but when I can build an ENT style viv for a few quid and know that it hasn't got all the ridiculous little gaps, holes etc for critters to get out through, that seems to make more sense to me  Being able to adapt it to whatever size i need, adjust the amount of ventilation available, etc is just a bonus!

Dave


----------



## SLAW (Feb 21, 2009)

i think exo comes cheaper... but some other viv looks 




better.


----------



## SLAW (Feb 21, 2009)

hi i have next questions and I don't want to start another thread.
: at the moment im keping 2 mourning geckos in Nano Terra i want to wait till i have more of them then i will but them in 60x45x45 is that ok ?









Can I put my small citrus in to my big terrarium ? I bought it from Homebase ? i read somewhere that mourning geckos don't like citrus its that comes to trees asswell ? ;]


----------

